# engine cooling fan problems



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like the fan died.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I second Chevy guy. But to check...turn on your A/C and pop the hood...it should be spinning on low speed at all times that the A/C is on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks guys, will do


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My fan seems to come on when temp hits 225/226. Normal operating temp on my stock tune runs 223-225. To get your fan to run on high to see if its functional just undo ground wire to battery and pull out of loop wire goes through then reattach and start engine. Fan will run constant with the ground wire not being sensored with engine running.


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

Update: The fan works on low, smooth and quiet. I brought it in to have it diagnosed since it threw a code. The gal on the phone said it will most likely be covered. Supposedly a small coolant leak. The tech said he has fixed this issue before. I will now more Tuesday.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check your water pump.....  You never know


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

The dealer took care of me. I had my doubts, but they did at no charge. They replaced the coolant temp sensor and the thermostat. I knew the latter was bad when I had no heat. For now all is well. It heats up much quicker and the fan is back to normal. I love my Cruze again.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I drive up a 2500ft mountain everyday and I always keep an eye on my coolant temp. I notice my coolant temp always gets up to about 230F which is about when the fan turns on. I know this because I will watch the coolant temp immediately decrease to about 222F. 
　
Strange I didnt realize there were different speeds for the radiator fan... im assuming there is high and low then ? If so its strange your fan will work at low but not high.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Strange I didnt realize there were different speeds for the radiator fan... im assuming there is high and low then ? If so its strange your fan will work at low but not high.


From the manual, I'm seeing 3 speed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I drive up a 2500ft mountain everyday and I always keep an eye on my coolant temp. I notice my coolant temp always gets up to about 230F which is about when the fan turns on. I know this because I will watch the coolant temp immediately decrease to about 222F.


I have noticed the exact same thing, but that might be the thermostat opening more fully. Even with no fan on I can watch my cruze drop from 217-219F it normally runs down to the 190-210F temps as I climb any hill. Seems as the load increases the ECU attempts to decrease cylinder temps to control possible knock. Never had a car loose engine temp uphill like the cruze even when the fan was on, those other cars it was more like the fan kept them from continuing to gain temp & once the load was gone could cool back to normal. 

I do believe your correct though the engine fan normally comes on somewhere around 230F or with the AC on. I have one strange anomaly, I go into a store on a 80F+ day for 5-10 minutes, when I come back out and start my car the engine fan comes on for 10 seconds(no Ac use). I assumed the engine/turbo was warming slightly on shutdown but monitoring things with the Torque app, neither the coolant or trans temps have moved above normal. 



CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Strange I didnt realize there were different speeds for the radiator fan... im assuming there is high and low then ? If so its strange your fan will work at low but not high.


Changing my air filter I didn't get the MAF sensor plug seated all the way, first start fan was as loud as a jet engine at least 4X of normal sound.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I do believe your correct though the engine fan normally comes on somewhere around 230F or with the AC on. I have one strange anomaly, I go into a store on a 80F+ day for 5-10 minutes, when I come back out and start my car the engine fan comes on for 10 seconds(no Ac use). I assumed the engine/turbo was warming slightly on shutdown but monitoring things with the Torque app, neither the coolant or trans temps have moved above normal.


I have frequently noticed that if I park for a short time, when I come back to the car, the fan runs on high for about 10-20 seconds. Not sure why this is. I do know that the coolant temp does spike when the car is turned off, maybe it's seeing that, or maybe the turbo itself gets really hot when the engine is turned off...would be interesting to find out. It's not just my car either, moms GMC and the Camaro do the same thing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

au201 said:


> I have frequently noticed that if I park for a short time, when I come back to the car, the fan runs on high for about 10-20 seconds. Not sure why this is. I do know that the coolant temp does spike when the car is turned off, maybe it's seeing that, or maybe the turbo itself gets really hot when the engine is turned off...would be interesting to find out. It's not just my car either, moms GMC and the Camaro do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The thermostat is immediately behind the fan. By having the fan run for a minute or so helps reset the thermostat to the correct air temperature instead of the temperature of the blacktop you're parked on.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> The thermostat is immediately behind the fan. By having the fan run for a minute or so helps reset the thermostat to the correct air temperature instead of the temperature of the blacktop you're parked on.


Ahh. That makes a lot of sense. Thank you!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The thermostat is immediately behind the fan. By having the fan run for a minute or so helps reset the thermostat to the correct air temperature instead of the temperature of the blacktop you're parked on.


Why wouldn't it use the outside air temp instead? 

I'm thinking the fan might run because the radiator had gotten hot. Heat was still working it's way though the engine and though convection found it's way though to the radiator. It may not wait for the engine to get hot. 

Also, isn't the turbo cooled via the coolant? Maybe it's to help the turbo stay cool.

Lastly, the radiator could have heat soaked the A/C condenser and it was the refrigerant pressure that called for fan.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Why wouldn't it use the outside air temp instead?


Blacktop in the summer can easily hit 150+ F and that heat radiates up to the thermostat. By running the fan you blow ambient air over the thermostat to bring it back down to the actual temperature quicker, allowing the ECU to better determine whether to use the radiator, fan, or both when first starting the car. I've noticed this in all my GMs (since 1985).


----------



## Mwalkerat (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, my fan just stopped running, after a quick "ac off due to high engine temp" message that went away quickly the day before. Now I'm stranded on the side of the road. Over Two hours late for work because my engine, which was fine all day, spontaneously overheated. Any help would be welcome. Between the recalls and other issues specific to this vehicle, my family and I have been hexed. Seeing as this is after our extended Warranty on the 2012 cruze, I think we may be out of a vehicle. Anyone have advice?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mwalkerat said:


> Well, my fan just stopped running, after a quick "ac off due to high engine temp" message that went away quickly the day before. Now I'm stranded on the side of the road. Over Two hours late for work because my engine, which was fine all day, spontaneously overheated. Any help would be welcome. Between the recalls and other issues specific to this vehicle, my family and I have been hexed. Seeing as this is after our extended Warranty on the 2012 cruze, I think we may be out of a vehicle. Anyone have advice?


Hi Mwalkerat, 

Very sorry for this unexpected concern with your Cruze, and I can only imagine how frustrating this may seem. Were you able to get your vehicle towed to the dealership? I would be happy to reach out to them if needed. Feel free to send me a private message here along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I look forward to your message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## David D (Sep 6, 2021)

Having similar issue with my 2014 Chevy Cruze LT. Fan comes on at 230. I replaced thermostat. Will run ok for a few days then coolant gone again. No evidence of leak. appears to be boiling out of over flow reservoir slowly. Can see coolant vapor at coolant tank vent. Fan goes to jet mode once this occurs. Seems cooling fan is coming on late, consistently at 230F (per temp in obd2 reader), and after enough cycles coolant isnt cooling enough and it boils out. It has four different relays for cooling fan no one seems to have in stock, Low and high speed fan ranges do come on yet at 230 which is too high. Given the number of people having this issue one would think GM would step up to assist. My Cruze has 121000 miles. Does anyone here have thoughts on this?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

David D said:


> Having similar issue with my 2014 Chevy Cruze LT. Fan comes on at 230. I replaced thermostat. Will run ok for a few days then coolant gone again. No evidence of leak. appears to be boiling out of over flow reservoir slowly. Can see coolant vapor at coolant tank vent. Fan goes to jet mode once this occurs. Seems cooling fan is coming on late, consistently at 230F (per temp in obd2 reader), and after enough cycles coolant isnt cooling enough and it boils out. It has four different relays for cooling fan no one seems to have in stock, Low and high speed fan ranges do come on yet at 230 which is too high. Given the number of people having this issue one would think GM would step up to assist. My Cruze has 121000 miles. Does anyone here have thoughts on this?


you should start your own thread. Also what engine do you have?


----------



## David D (Sep 6, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> you should start your own thread. Also what engine do you have?


1.4 Turbo. I have a 2014 Cruze LT. Figured it was roughly the same issue as talked about in this thread. I replaced both sensors, coolant reservoir given i couldnt get a cap separate, and thermostat. Also replaced two of the 5 fan relays since the other three are not available anywhere. Fan didnt come on till 230 at first. However it is coming on A little sooner now but idle temp at 203 presently after a half hour. Was up to 230, dropped to 225, then fan came on at 228, then dropped to 220, then fan came on at 226 and so on so far. Presently in between 198 and 215. That was without AC on. Now running AC. Did fine stayed in the 198 to 215 range. Then turned off AC. Fan went back to coming on right at 230. Temps staying between 220 and 230. But so far no high speed fan mode. After the thermostat and sensors but prior to the two relays and coolant resevoir with new cap, its doing better but still not as it should be.


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I drive up a 2500ft mountain everyday and I always keep an eye on my coolant temp. I notice my coolant temp always gets up to about 230F which is about when the fan turns on. I know this because I will watch the coolant temp immediately decrease to about 222F.
> 
> Strange I didnt realize there were different speeds for the radiator fan... im assuming there is high and low then ? If so its strange your fan will work at low but not high.


Is your fan coming on full and then shutting down? There are 3 levels of fan. If you fan is cycling between off and full the the fan resistors may need to be replaced. Check out the Youtube channel South Main Auto to see how this problem is diagnosed and handled.


----------

